# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  क्या है थायराइड को प्रभावित करने वाले खाद्य पदार्थ

## Apurv Sharma

ये बात तो प जानते है , स्वस्थ भोजन कई बीमारियों को आपसे दूर रखता है। और थायराइड भी इसी में से एक है। थाइराइड फंग्शन का कार्य ठीक प्रकार से चलता रहे इसमें आहार की महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका होती है। आप या आपका कोई करीबी थायरायड के लक्षणों से बेहाल है तो अपने भोजन में ऐसे खाद्य पदार्थों को शामिल करें जो आपको इस बीमारी के दुष्प्राभावों से बचा सकें। चलिए जानते हैं ऐसे ही कुछ खाद्य पदार्थों के बारे में-

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*ये है थायराइड पोषण के लिए खाद्य पदार्थ :-*

*नारियल तेल*
कई लोगइस तेल  का अधिक इस्तेमाल करते है, क्योंकि नारियल का तेल खाने में इस्तेमाल करने से शरीर के तापमान को बढ़ाने में और प्राकृतिक ऊर्जा प्रदान करने में मदद मिलती है। नारियल तेल थायरायड के लक्षणों में शक्तिशाली भूमिका निभाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*कॉड लिवर तेल :-
*
अत्यधिक काम का साधन है हर बीमारी में , क्यों की कॉड लिवर ऑयल में विटामिन "ए" बड़ी मात्रा में होता है। विटामिन "ए" थायराइड ग्रंथि को सही तरीके से काम करने में मदद करता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*अंडे :-*
अंडे में होता है *विटामिन "ए"* के साथ-साथ आयोडीन की भी बहुत मात्रा होती है। इसके अलावा, अंडे में प्रोटीन भी प्रचुर मात्रा में होता है। प्राकृतिक एमिनो एसिड के जरिए प्रोटिन आपके थायरायड के लिए बहुत अच्छा होता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*समुद्री भोजन :-*
ये भी बहुत रोगों में फैदेमंद है , ग्रीन सी फूड, प्राकृतिक आयोडीन का सबसे अच्छा स्रोत है। समुद्र की सब्जियां जैसे सागर सिवार,  मछली का शोरबा विशेष रूप से पौष्टिक होते हैं और थायराइड के लिए अच्छे होते है।



*टय्रोसिन फूड्स :-*
टय्रोसिन एक एमिनो एसिड है| जो थायराइड हार्मोन और न्यूरोट्रांसमीटर के कार्य में महत्वपूर्ण होता है। थायराइड होने पर टय्रोसिन की कमी हो जाती है। इसलिए हमें कुछ ऐसे खाद्य पदार्थ लेने चाहिए जो टय्रोसिन से भरपूर हो ऐसे कुछ खाद्य पदार्थ है,जैसे की  टर्की, चिकन स्तन, मछली, डेयरी उत्पाद, गेहूं और जई, बादाम, लाइमा बीन्स, दाल, केले, कद्दू के बीज और तिल के बीज।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*जिंक एवं कॉपर फूड्स :-*
ये भोज्य पदार्थ थायराइड में हार्मोन बनाना बहुत महत्वपूर्ण होता है, और इस प्रक्रिया को सुविधाजनक बनाने में जिंक बहुत मदद करता हैं। इसलिए ऐसे खाद्य पदार्थ लेने चाहिए जो है जो जिंक से भ्*ारपूर हो। फ्री रेंज मांस और चिकन जिंक का एक अच्छा स्रोत हैं। दलिया, गेहूं रोगाणु, गेहूं की भूसी, बीज, कॉपर भरपूर पदार्थ अंडे, पागल, किशमिश, फलियां और खमीर आदि भी शामिल हैं।

Attachment 906824

----------

